
Shimon: A robot by Georgia Tech using DL to compose and play music - sriku
http://www.business-standard.com/article/international/a-robot-with-four-arms-and-eight-sticks-uses-ai-to-write-play-own-music-117061800393_1.html
======
sriku
Video link -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xy1Naexo3Bc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xy1Naexo3Bc)

